# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting > حرفه ای: error :http 407 proxy authentication

## sky1388

من یک برنامه تحت ویندوز دارم که باید روی یک کلاینت قرار بگیره و با وب سرویسی که روی سرور قرار گرفته و آن سرور IP valide روی آن ست شده ارتباط برقرار کنه . کلاینت از طریق آیزا سرور از اینترنت استفاده میکنه .
مشکل اینجاست که کلاینت صفحات اینترنت را باز میکنه اما برنامه در زمان فراخوانی web service این خطا رو میده
http 407 proxy authentication (ISA server request authorization to fulfill the request). access to the web proxy service is denied.

لطفا راهنمایی کنید .
با سپاس

----------


## alonemm

با سلام:
برای رفع این مشکل باید برای این کلاینت یک Role تعریف کنید و دسترسی وب سرویس و انتقال اطلاعات از این درگاه بدید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## sky1388

میشه توضیح بدید که چه جوری باید این کارو انجام بدم

با تشکر

----------


## alonemm

http://www.iransec.ir/ms-familiy/isa...rver-2006.html

----------


## sky1388

من وب سایتی روی همان سرور دارم که کلاینت وب سایت را می تونه باز کنه و مشکلی با آن نداره . اما برنامه ویندوزی موقع صدا زدن وب سرویس (زمانی که باید از اینترنت استفاده کنه) این پیغام خطا رو می ده بنابراین لینکی که گذاشتید به من کمک نکرد لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدید .

با سپاس از توجه شما

----------


## alonemm

مشکل شما در قسمت ISA Server و سطح دسترسی ها هست.
باید به کلاینت مربوطه این دسترسی رو از ISA Server و قسمتی که Roll هارو تعریف میکنید بدید.
(کمی درباره ROLL ها در ISA Server جستجو کنید.)

----------

